# Tex-Shooter Saunders Hawk.



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Our own Tex-Shooter used to have these at his eBay store and has more recently advertised them here in the classifieds. I've been wanting to try out a Saunders flatband for awhile and when I saw these with the addition of Tex's own band/pouch set and his wonderful foam grip (which I'll continue to shamelessly praise at every opportunity







) I figured I'd finally give it a go. As with my past dealing with Tex, there were zero troubles and shipping was very prompt (to say the least). I haven't had a chance to give her a workout yet, but I did take a few shots when the rain abated a little earlier. The unit itself feels extremely solid and rather heavy (though not uncomfortably heavy). The foam grip (as with my Trumark S9 with the same grip) makes for a very comfy and secure handhold. Tex's double flatband set (these were marked on the receipt as his "Express" bands) pull about as easy as Trumark RR-1s, if not moreso, but are very fast. This may soon become my second favorite factory unit (behind my S9). This will also be a good platform for testing some of my new Wally World Danskin flatbands.







Thanks, Tex!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one too. They shoot very well.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice rig, pelleteer!









My Hawk came stock with factory bands, but even without the _Tex-Shooter_ upgrades -- it's an absolute joy to shoot! Adding Bill's grips to it and to my S9T are definitely on the "to-do" list!

The Hawk is built like a tank!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought one of Texs' hawks also with foam grip and bands with formed pouch. It is very accurate to shoot and easy to use. My overall impression of his rig is "everyone should get one". They are great shooters, I got mine with field grade bands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Many Thanks Guys!!!!! - Tex


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like one heck of a slingshot. JT


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Just like pelleteer said, with the quick change band rig on the hawk is is great to use it to fine tune our bands with. It is one heck of a great target shooter.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

tex bands are realy excelent!!! very fast and easy to pull!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Our own Tex-Shooter used to have these at his eBay store and has more recently advertised them here in the classifieds. I've been wanting to try out a Saunders flatband for awhile and when I saw these with the addition of Tex's own band/pouch set and his wonderful foam grip (which I'll continue to shamelessly praise at every opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very recently I got some saunders flatbands and they are terrific. I did not care for the plastic pouch so I took that off and put leather. Awesome. I dont need any more power than that. No more searching for the right bands or more power any more than that might border on folly. And hit consitantly.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww man.. Another slingshot to get??


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

njenkins said:


> Aww man.. Another slingshot to get??


Muhahahahahaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Enroute.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Da chex in da mail!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have bought 5 Saunders Hawks. I always end up giving them away because it is the perfect all around slingshot.


----------

